# Reel dodgy



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

About two months ago I bought a new reel. Loaded it with 4lb fireline and have caught many fish on it, but lately when it gets wet (early morning/evening dew, or raining like it was today) the drag seems to stuff up.

Whilst investigating it today I noticed that if I let the drag right off then I could hear it clicking but as I tightened it up the clicking stopped and then the line peels off really easy.

I 'deliberately' snagged it on a rock :roll: and then started to play a bit more as line peeled off I stuck my thumb on the spool to stop it spinning and to my surprise the line just kept peeling off! As the spool is one piece I am thinking that somehow when the line gets wet enough the whole line spins on the spool thus making the drag useless.

If I am right, which I hope I am, this is good because it means that my drag is working perfectly but I will have to maybe back the line that is on there?

Has anyone had this happen or heard of it happening before? Any other suggestions to stop it from happening apart from backing it with some mono (and of course not getting reel wet).


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

I heard a bloke bought a brand new outfit to head north with it. He wanted to put the new line on himself, he didn't put any backing on it and couldn't use it because of the heavy duty fishing he was doing such as GT's, queenfish, jews etc. If he had let the guys at the tackle shop do it properly he wouldn't have a problem. Definetly use backing on all reels if using braid. How upsetting would it be if you couldn't fight a good fish if your line is spinning on the spool. That bloke still to the day is blamimg the shop because of his trouble he had.


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Wayne all ways have a layer or two of mono or wool on the spool before puting on braided lines.We have guys come in all the time with the same problem. see ya milan


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Yeah Wayne, it's a common problem with braid lines, I have heard of using a layer of electrical tape around the spool also(I think peril does this).


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

YakAtak said:


> Yeah Wayne, it's a common problem with braid lines, I have heard of using a layer of electrical tape around the spool also(I think peril does this).


Nope. But I do use mono backing, even if its only enough to cover the spool. For light spinning, I only top shot with braid, as my target fish won't take that much line


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks guys. I have a few reels with only braid on them and have never had this problem before.

I'll just put a bit of backing on and respool.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Backed it last night and tested it out today. Worked a treat. Only problem now is that I have snapped the rod I had teamed up with it so now I have to get a new one.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Wayne,

Don't worry about your rod getting shorter. I have one of those, thats broken twice now. Its just natures way of evening things out. Whack a new tip on it, and it will be good for something...... probably......  Just one more break on my 7ft 6 estuary spinning rod, and it will be a handline! :lol:

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

AB it wouldn't worry me if I broke it at the tip but the rod snapped in two where it joins the two halves together. No chance of fixing it!!!!


----------

